# KindleBoards Accessory Store



## KBoards Admin

If you're in the market for a Kindle accessory - case, charger, booklight, screen protector, whatever! - we invite you to get it from Amazon through the affiliate link below.

You'll get Amazon pricing and service, and you'll help us keep these boards hummin'. Thanks!

- Harvey

KindleBoards Accessory Store
​


----------



## CS

Very nice and really convenient.


----------



## Suzanne

Thank you. I will use that.


----------



## Dori

I am trying to purchase the M Edge Leather in the Medium Blue color that I see on Amazon.  It says Black and looks Blue.  They show a stack of them in various colors but cannot figure out how to order it in blue.  When I look at the Red one is shows a stack :Red, Lime and Blue.

Can I get a blue one here?


----------



## Leslie

This is the one that they call Pebbled Navy Blue (looks much more royal than navy to me in this picture, though).


----------



## Dori

If I click on your photo of the pebbled navy blue will this site get credit for my purchase?


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> If I click on your photo of the pebbled navy blue will this site get credit for my purchase?


Yes!


----------



## Dori

Thanks for your help Leslie, it is ordered.


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Thanks for your help Leslie, it is ordered.


Wonderful...let us know what it is like when it arrives. I have been coveting that navy blue pebbled cover.

L


----------



## Teach142

They listed the faux leather as royal blue.  I couldn't decide which I wanted, so I ordered the marine blue in the leather.  I, also ordered the red faux leather for my mother.  Someone in one of the boards said they preferred the faux to the real thing.  I chose mine for the color.  So, if we click to amazon through the "boards" there will be credit to the boards?  I did have to go directly to the MEdge storefront to get the colors I wanted.  Not all were offered on Amazon directly.


----------



## Cat

Let me know when you get this one back in







I have it on my Amazon wish list, but if I haven't purchased some other suitable cover by the time they come in again, I'll purchase through your link .


----------



## farmwife99

I'll be ordering a m-edge and light soon. I'll be ordering with the link.  We have to keep this great board going on and on.


----------



## Dori

Leslie said:


> Wonderful...let us know what it is like when it arrives. I have been coveting that navy blue pebbled cover.
> 
> L


my pebbled navy blue was shipped on Dec. 1. I keep watching for the mailman.


----------



## MonaSW

Cat said:


> Let me know when you get this one back in I have it on my Amazon wish list, but if I haven't purchased some other suitable cover by the time they come in again, I'll purchase through your link .


Here you go! It seems it isn't available by itself, only in the travel package with a book light.


----------



## Guest

It's still a good deal, I have the exact same light it cost almost as much as that whole package.


----------



## Angela

MonaSW said:


> Here you go! It seems it isn't available by itself, only in the travel package with a book light.


If that is the cover you want, you can't go wrong with the light... I love mine!


----------



## PurpylBookLover

Leslie said:


> Wonderful...let us know what it is like when it arrives. I have been coveting that navy blue pebbled cover.
> 
> L


If anybody hears about a purple cover, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Kind

Vampyre said:


> It's still a good deal, I have the exact same light it cost almost as much as that whole package.


I'm considering also ordering this for somebody.


----------



## altompkins

Looking for a purple cover?  I believe Oberon Design has one in leather with various embossings.  My wife ordered one for "her" Kindle 1 and I pre-ordered one (brown) for my pending K2.  They are at www.oberondesigns.com  Great stuff at a premium price but worth it.  No, I don't work for them.


----------



## MonaSW

PurpylBookLover said:


> If anybody hears about a purple cover, please let me know! Thanks!


Two choices: Oberon Designs (Butterfly or Fairy), or Noreve light purple.


----------



## Kind

MonaSW said:


> Two choices: Oberon Designs (Butterfly or Fairy), or Noreve light purple.


Wonder if DecalGirl will have some as well.


----------



## Seamonkey

Oberon has a new offering in purple..

See ouir thread here..

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3915.0.html


----------



## BrassMan

May I ask a question here?

I'm getting real close to ordering a Kindle (through our local link, of course), and I'm thinking ahead to accessories. KindleBoarders love to discuss these as much or more as books, and the answer to my question is probably here somewhere, but with my slow connection it would take me until this time next year to find it. 

It's a simple question:

I want a case for my Kindle that (1) will protect it from dust, i.e., close or zipper all the way around it, and (2) have at least one stiff, padded side, to protect the screen from, say, a thermos bottle in the same tote bag, when the bag gets transferred from one place to another. I'm a guy: I don't care that much about the color or the design. I'd like something simple and tough and serviceable. 

Does anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## Rivery

This might work for you BrassMan. I don't have one, but I have been looking at them for months. I know they have received good reviews from those that do have them.

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm


----------



## BrassMan

Excellent!

Thanks!


----------



## sirsell

BrassMan said:


> May I ask a question here?
> 
> I'm getting real close to ordering a Kindle (through our local link, of course), and I'm thinking ahead to accessories. KindleBoarders love to discuss these as much or more as books, and the answer to my question is probably here somewhere, but with my slow connection it would take me until this time next year to find it.
> 
> It's a simple question:
> 
> I want a case for my Kindle that (1) will protect it from dust, i.e., close or zipper all the way around it, and (2) have at least one stiff, padded side, to protect the screen from, say, a thermos bottle in the same tote bag, when the bag gets transferred from one place to another. I'm a guy: I don't care that much about the color or the design. I'd like something simple and tough and serviceable.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> Thanks!


I to am looking for something just like this...I don't care what it looks like. I just want something mainly to protect my screen.


----------



## BrassMan

Well, I ordered it, and now I have it! It's all I can do to work on our  %[email protected]#*  taxes instead of lying down and reading it. But here's what I've done, sirsell: I happened to have a travelling book case I bought at Walmart years ago, a padded case for a real book, probably a Bible, for a kid to take to Bible camp. It had some nifty pockets on the front and a carrying strap. I never used it--I just like that sort of thing, and it was cheap. It's padded, like I said, and a light khaki color, which is OK for a guy to be seen carrying around. The Kindle fits in it easily, but I still want that screen even more padded than it is.

Because I've found in several reading sessions already that the naked Kindle eventually weighs on my little finger, where I hold it while I read, I've ordered the Amazon leather case, which is well recommended and not terribly expensive. It'll be here tomorrow and maybe then I can tell you if it offers further protection for the screen and also fits inside my little generic zipper case. (I bet it does.)

The way I plan to operate is to use the Kindle in the Amazon case around the house, and put both in the bag for when I take it to the outside world.


----------



## sirsell

Great,  thanks for the update.  Please keep us posted once you receive it!


----------



## ricky

Any of my Medge covers is what I use the most when I am taking Tyrella out of the house, traveling cross-country or just to my Mom's house in my purse in the car.  I use the Strangedog covers for reading in the house, in bed, in the living room, the bathroom, etc.    My Oberon cover is used when I want to hold her in something that is just lovely, and that holds her comfortably.  But the Medge covers are the ones that are the most reliable when it comes to protecting her from being hurt while we are traveling anywhere.


----------



## BurBunny

ricky said:


> Any of my Medge covers is what I use the most when I am taking Tyrella out of the house, traveling cross-country or just to my Mom's house in my purse in the car. I use the Strangedog covers for reading in the house, in bed, in the living room, the bathroom, etc.  My Oberon cover is used when I want to hold her in something that is just lovely, and that holds her comfortably. But the Medge covers are the ones that are the most reliable when it comes to protecting her from being hurt while we are traveling anywhere.


Just wondering why you feel the Medge are more protective than the Oberon?


----------



## MarthaT

this makes it really easy to shop for accessories, thanks


----------



## kevindorsey

I'm going to get myself an Oberon.  Mine is getting scratched up


----------



## MarthaT

your not the first person to mention that the oberon gets scratched up, is this a common problem?


----------



## Rivery

I did go ahead and order the Waterfield Large Slipcase.  I just received notification that it has shipped.  I'll let you know what I think when I receive it.


----------



## Kind

Rivery said:


> I did go ahead and order the Waterfield Large Slipcase. I just received notification that it has shipped. I'll let you know what I think when I receive it.


You'll receive it in no time.


----------



## Rivery

Kind said:


> You'll receive it in no time.


I'm trying to be positive, but they had an issue with my address and of course I selected slow boat shipping.


----------



## happyblob

For me it does take about a week on average, sometimes a little more, but never less.


----------



## Rivery

Well I received my Waterfield K2Large Slip case last night.  It is exactly what I was looking for.  It fits the Kindle in the Amazon cover with room to spare (although I don't have one, I think the Oberon cover would fit well).  I use a small messenger bag for my "purse" and I throw all sorts of things in there.  I wanted some thing that would close to protect the Kindle from debris, also something with good padding to protect it from me tossing my bag around.  There is a open pocket on the back you could put the cord in.

It seems to be very well made, and I think it is nice and simple looking.


----------



## MarthaT

happyblob said:


> For me it does take about a week on average, sometimes a little more, but never less.


about how much time mine took


----------



## tylerdurden51

happyblob said:


> For me it does take about a week on average, sometimes a little more, but never less.


ya i usually get mine in just under a week


----------



## MarthaT

tylerdurden51 said:


> ya i usually get mine in just under a week


same here


----------



## ghum

Harvey,

In the coming week(s) I plan on buying: 1) Boxwave screen protector 2) E-illuminator light (when 2nd generation light becomes available and 3) an M-Edge K2 cover.  I want to support the KindleBoards but I don't see any of these items that I can "click" on in the Kindleboards Accessory Store.  Is there some way that I can buy these items and still give credit to the kindleBoards?  Also if I buy these items through the Board is there any differences in the return policies if I need to return them?  Thanks.
                                        Gary


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ghum said:


> Harvey,
> 
> In the coming week(s) I plan on buying: 1) Boxwave screen protector 2) E-illuminator light (when 2nd generation light becomes available and 3) an M-Edge K2 cover. I want to support the KindleBoards but I don't see any of these items that I can "click" on in the Kindleboards Accessory Store. Is there some way that I can buy these items and still give credit to the kindleBoards? Also if I buy these items through the Board is there any differences in the return policies if I need to return them? Thanks.
> Gary


Hi Gary, if you are purchasing all through Amazon, click on the Amazon link at top of board. It will take you directly to Amazon, you make the purchase, KB gets some credit and the return policies are the same. Hope that helps. All of my purchases from Amazon are made from the link here to support the board.

Linda


----------



## ghum

Thank you Linda.  Will do.
              Gary


----------



## kevindorsey

Any updates on specials?


----------



## MarthaT

kevindorsey said:


> Any updates on specials?


Haven't heard of any recently


----------



## legalbs2

ricky said:


> Any of my Medge covers is what I use the most when I am taking Tyrella out of the house, traveling cross-country or just to my Mom's house in my purse in the car. I use the Strangedog covers for reading in the house, in bed, in the living room, the bathroom, etc.  My Oberon cover is used when I want to hold her in something that is just lovely, and that holds her comfortably. But the Medge covers are the ones that are the most reliable when it comes to protecting her from being hurt while we are traveling anywhere.


I agree. I have the Medge Platform and love the way it just sits on my lap and leaves me handsfree until time to go to the next page.


----------



## Mac Jones

Not sure if it's been mentioned but i've noticed that the M-edge executive case for the DX is being sold for $15 US on Amazon by some reseller (smooth black only-used to also have red). I bought one and indeed it's the m-edge (I also own the platform).

A considerable savings.

Premium Genuine Black Carrying Protector Leather Case for Amazon Kindle DX 9.7" 9.7-inch Wireless Reading Device

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Carrying-Protector-9-7-inch-Wireless/dp/B002DRSWHG/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=electronics&qid=1247644243&sr=8-10


----------



## legalbs2

Mac Jones said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned but i've noticed that the M-edge executive case for the DX is being sold for $15 US on Amazon by some reseller (smooth black only-used to also have red). I bought one and indeed it's the m-edge (I also own the platform).
> 
> A considerable savings.
> 
> Premium Genuine Black Carrying Protector Leather Case for Amazon Kindle DX 9.7" 9.7-inch Wireless Reading Device
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Carrying-Protector-9-7-inch-Wireless/dp/B002DRSWHG/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1247644243&sr=8-10


Wow, that is a great savings! They cost $49.99 normally. I prefer the Platform over the Executive model, but a truly good deal. Jump on it folks! It's real leather!


----------



## Mac Jones

I might add that the same company is selling a neoprene case for the DX that I also bought for around $9 US that I haven't received yet but looks pretty good.

I'll post after I get it.


----------



## F1Wild

Mac Jones said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned but i've noticed that the M-edge executive case for the DX is being sold for $15 US on Amazon by some reseller (smooth black only-used to also have red). I bought one and indeed it's the m-edge (I also own the platform).
> A considerable savings.
> Premium Genuine Black Carrying Protector Leather Case for Amazon Kindle DX 9.7" 9.7-inch Wireless Reading Device
> http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Carrying-Protector-9-7-inch-Wireless/dp/B002DRSWHG/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1247644243&sr=8-10


I'm on Amazon now with the GTMax stuff - and they have a few black, a red and a green, BUT all for the DX only.


----------



## MarthaT

hopefully they expand the lineup


----------



## Mac Jones

F1Wild said:


> I'm on Amazon now with the GTMax stuff - and they have a few black, a red and a green, BUT all for the DX only.


'Bargaincell' has them for gen 2. (exactly same type outfit as GTmax (if not just an alias)

Date: July 20, 2009

Amazon Order #: XXXXXXXXXXX

1 of Premium Genuine Black Carrying Protector Leather Case for Amazon 
Kindle 2nd Generation Electronic Reading Device, $14.99

Shipping & Handling: $2.98

Tax: 
Total: $17.97

As you can see pricing is same as is the description


----------



## F1Wild

Mac Jones said:


> 'Bargaincell' has them for gen 2. (exactly same type outfit as GTmax (if not just an alias)
> 
> Date: July 20, 2009
> 
> Amazon Order #: XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 1 of Premium Genuine Black Carrying Protector Leather Case for Amazon
> Kindle 2nd Generation Electronic Reading Device, $14.99
> 
> Shipping & Handling: $2.98
> 
> Tax:
> Total: $17.97
> 
> As you can see pricing is same as is the description


Thanks for that info!


----------



## angelad

Mac Jones said:


> 'Bargaincell' has them for gen 2. (exactly same type outfit as GTmax (if not just an alias)
> 
> Date: July 20, 2009
> 
> Amazon Order #: XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 1 of Premium Genuine Black Carrying Protector Leather Case for Amazon
> Kindle 2nd Generation Electronic Reading Device, $14.99
> 
> Shipping & Handling: $2.98
> 
> Tax:
> Total: $17.97
> 
> As you can see pricing is same as is the description


Thanks for the effort.


----------



## MarthaT

angelad said:


> Thanks for the effort.


yes, very much appreciated


----------



## angelad

This is why I love these Boards BTW.


----------



## MarthaT

angelad said:


> This is why I love these Boards BTW.


Nothing like them


----------



## kevindorsey

MarthaT said:


> Nothing like them


Yup.


----------



## MarthaT

Just got some new stuff from the accessory store today!


----------



## kevindorsey

MarthaT said:


> Just got some new stuff from the accessory store today!


What did you get?


----------



## MarthaT

kevindorsey said:


> What did you get?


battery and cover


----------



## angelad

MarthaT said:


> battery and cover


Need to do the same soon for the older K2.


----------



## MarthaT

angelad said:


> Need to do the same soon for the older K2.


I see


----------



## kevindorsey

MarthaT said:


> I see


Need some coupons first.


----------



## monacarly

I need to order one soon.. All my friends seem to have one and I don't..


----------



## kalitara

Oh wow. This is gorgeous. (From Oberon Design)


----------



## kevindorsey

kalitara said:


> Oh wow. This is gorgeous. (From Oberon Design)


That looks like a standard, with a bit more colour.


----------



## MarthaT

kalitara said:


> Oh wow. This is gorgeous. (From Oberon Design)


that is very pretty


----------



## angelad

Not bad.


----------



## MarthaT

not bad at all


----------



## poo

CS said:


> Very nice and really convenient.


i totally agree! 
i send all my friends here to find everything they need! 
some stuff they dont! lol


----------



## kevindorsey

poo said:


> i totally agree!
> i send all my friends here to find everything they need!
> some stuff they dont! lol


Gotta agree with the POO! LOL


----------



## happyblob

very well said


----------



## tedmcardle

No one can disagree with Poo.


----------



## angelad

Alexander the POO


----------



## nathan19

nice just ordered some new things


----------



## kevindorsey

Always love to hear that.


----------



## cheerio

debating on a new case


----------



## kevindorsey

cheerio said:


> debating on a new case


Get it.


----------



## F1Wild

cheerio said:


> debating on a new case


What's to debate? We'll even pick it out for you!


----------



## cheerio

LOL, im sure you would


----------



## kevindorsey

WE pick your life for you!  Has a neat ring to it.


----------



## cheerio

im good with picking my own


----------



## loca

Let the government do it!  They like it.


----------



## poo

nathan19 said:


> nice just ordered some new things


I may be a lil late to the party but i still got the gifts lol!
Cant wait to try out my new skin!!


----------



## ashelties

Wanted wild rose kindle dx cover or even wild rose organizer. Anyone know where to get one besides the oberon website?


----------



## OCTOVO

Hi all, Check out some of our new Trendy range;

Weave Cover with Hinge for Kindle 2- http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=17 
Quilted Cover with Hinge for Kindle 2 - http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=18
Vintage Cover with Hinge for Kindle 2 and available for Kindle DX - http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=7


----------



## lulucello

If only there were a way to keep the cover securely closed, this would be my first choice.  I love the vintage leather look and feel.


----------



## MarthaT

The leather looks great!


----------



## angelad

Very classy.


----------



## MarthaT

my husband would love it


----------



## kevindorsey

I woudn't mind it myself.


----------



## cheerio

OCTO said:


> Hi all, Check out some of our new Trendy range;
> 
> Weave Cover with Hinge for Kindle 2- http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=17
> Quilted Cover with Hinge for Kindle 2 - http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=18
> Vintage Cover with Hinge for Kindle 2 and available for Kindle DX - http://www.octostyle.com/product.aspx?cid=64&pid=7


Looks like something Indiana Jones would have


----------



## angelad

What kind of announcement are we lookng for?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is there a way to pin the various store threads? I know I am a broken record, but it would be easier to find them and encourage people to use them if they were easily located.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ProfCrash said:


> Is there a way to pin the various store threads? I know I am a broken record, but it would be easier to find them and encourage people to use them if they were easily located.


While we don't want to do that (think of the day when we have 20 or so store threads), I'm working on an alternative; will let you know soon!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio

Thanks


----------



## poo

just got my nice a new case for her kindle!








going to be a great gift and i get to do my part in helping out! 
my third or fourth purchase through ya'll!


----------



## ashash

i am looking for something with rainbows or frogs can anyone help me?


----------



## cheerio

Custom never hurts


----------



## khimosaubi

Im hoping someone will come out with a site that specicalizes in making custom cases.  Thats would be awesome..


----------



## khimosaubi

I think a nice flame metalic mix with black sparkle paint would look sweet


----------



## gregoryblackman

Does anyone know when Kindle will be available for Tigerdirect.com?


----------

